# best way to kill a fish :-/



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i have a fish tank which i am getting rid of tonight, and i think theres something up with one of the fish, well i know there is....i think it has swimbladder, and its brother died of the same thing a few months back...ive tried treatment the right way by taking the stuff out of the filter and treating the tank but it hasnt got any better, now the fish in question....which is a golden orf/ore...whatever their called lol, just floats at the top of the tank, its not dead, and it moves when i put the food in for them....i dont know whether it is suffering...but it looks so miserable and and id like to put it out of its misery....coz ive tried treatment and nothings working, and this fish tank is going tonight... anyone....


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone??? poor fishy wishy....


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Whack it against a side or something to knock it out? I dunno, how do you know if a fish is in pain?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

exactly lol, i dont know whether it is in pain or not!! it just cant swim lol, a fish that cant swim, when it swims it goes all over the place, upside down and everything, i dont want to caus eit ANY pain killing it tho


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

to humainly kill it get a VERY sharp knife and cut just behind the eye it severs the spinal cord with instent death


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

if you really need to put it out of its misery make sure you do it quickly. perhaps you could stick it in a plastic bag, lay it outside on concrete then whack it with a spade ? god that sounds horrible but at least it would be quick. holding a fish to whack it might not be too easy as they can be slippery buggers.

hope you sort it (if it needs doing that is )


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Clove oil. Nice, simple, painless, stressless. 

about 2ml per 5l of water will _anaethetise_ it, so just over dose that. 

Put the fish in a bucket with its normal tank water. Get a bottle, and fill that with tank water. Add the clove oil to the bottle, and shake vigoursly until it is white and coudy and thoroughly mixed. Then, slowly pour the mixture into the bucket with the fish in, mixing it round. 

The fish will stop breathing. When there is no breathing or reflexes, leave a while longer, and the fish will be dead. 

You can buy the clove oil at boots, in the dentistry section, couple of quid for a 10ml bottle.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> to humainly kill it get a VERY sharp knife and cut just behind the eye it severs the spinal cord with instent death


probably te second best method. Simple, quick and relatively low in stress for the fish



murinus said:


> if you really need to put it out of its misery make sure you do it quickly. perhaps you could stick it in a plastic bag, lay it outside on concrete then whack it with a spade ? god that sounds horrible but at least it would be quick. holding a fish to whack it might not be too easy as they can be slippery buggers.
> 
> hope you sort it (if it needs doing that is )


very stressful for the fish, creates an awful mess, and it's a little heavy handed when other methods are easy and better



AshMashMash said:


> Clove oil. Nice, simple, painless, stressless.
> 
> about 2ml per 5l of water will _anaethetise_ it, so just over dose that.
> 
> ...


Probably the best method. fish has no idea what's going on and it will kill them with the least amount of stress. Can be expensive on bigger fish as they seem to be more resistant to it. Works well as a sedative as well. It's what I used to use when moving big fish. You can buy off the shelf sedatives now for fish. There's one called Koi calm that's used when moving big koi. Can be bought legally from decent fish shops. Just OD with that. Fairly expensive though


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> i have a fish tank which i am getting rid of tonight, and i think theres something up with one of the fish, well i know there is....i think it has swimbladder, and its brother died of the same thing a few months back...ive tried treatment the right way by taking the stuff out of the filter and treating the tank but it hasnt got any better, now the fish in question....which is a golden orf/ore...whatever their called lol, just floats at the top of the tank, its not dead, and it moves when i put the food in for them....i dont know whether it is suffering...but it looks so miserable and and id like to put it out of its misery....coz ive tried treatment and nothings working, and this fish tank is going tonight... anyone....



I can pop round and sort it for you no probs.

Dead in less than a second.

Have dispatched many fish, even ones in fish shops when the assistants can't do it.:whistling2:

Smallest I have done is a guppy, largest 15lb pike.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Probably the best method.


Woop, a compliment from mike... ...kinda :flrt:

Yeh, I tried it with 2 of my goldfish in my pond, anaethetised them and brought them back round. Works very nicely 



Ferret1959 said:


> Dead in less than a second


LOL.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Catch fish place in a food bag, take blunt heavy implement and hit fish on head HARD!!

Bingo. I've had to do this twice in the past. You might find the head explodes but you will have one dead fish.

Marina


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd agree with Ashmashmash.

I have however heard of people thinking their fish was dead after the clove, and then seeing it alive a few hours later!

So I'd say anaesthetise it, then kill it somehow. It'll obviously be humane as the fish wont feel anything. If you can't do anything brutal, pop it in the freezer for a few hours.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I'd agree with Ashmashmash.
> 
> I have however heard of people thinking their fish was dead after the clove, and then seeing it alive a few hours later!
> 
> So I'd say anaesthetise it, then kill it somehow. It'll obviously be humane as the fish wont feel anything. If you can't do anything brutal, pop it in the freezer for a few hours.


 
that's incredibly painful for the fish apparently.



If you knock the fish out with the oil, get the kettle swithced on, then put the fish in iced water, then straight into the boiling water. That should work


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Woop, a compliment from mike... ...kinda :flrt:
> 
> Y


should i feel privaleged then


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> that's incredibly painful for the fish apparently.


Yes, but clove oil is a analgesic _as well _as an anaesthetic, no?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

there was no compliment and there never will be.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I would say a knife is the best and quickest way. But i know trout anglers use a club which doesnt always kill in one go.. But if the swimbladders gone i dont think theres really a way back. You could always leave it with a perch/pke or something that would take care of it naturally?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> that's incredibly painful for the fish apparently.


if the fish is still concious it is, but not when under clove oil


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I was just reading my fishie books and apparently the most humane way is to take a sharp knife and slice just behind the head causing the nerves to die so it'll be dead before it would feel pain.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> I was just reading my fishie books and apparently the most humane way is to take a sharp knife and slice just behind the head causing the nerves to die so it'll be dead before it would feel pain.



Yeh, but like mike says it is more stressful to them, restraining and being out of water and things. Plus, if you do it slightly wrong, in the wrong place, it could be very painful, and kill them slowly. 

But yes, it is a quick efficient method if done correctly.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Yes, but clove oil is a analgesic _as well _as an anaesthetic, no?


you and your bloody anal lol.



But yeah I realised the fish would be unconcious just after I posted and am too lazy to edit.



Oh and ash, that 'epic' fail quote yeah, spell epic correctly please lol


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Why the heck would you put orfe into a tank in the first place, unless you have a few hundred gallons inside!

I advice loads of people every year that they can't put orfe in there crap goldfish tanks.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Paul_MTS said:


> Why the heck would you put orfe into a tank in the first place, unless you have a few hundred gallons inside!
> 
> I advice loads of people every year that they can't put orfe in there crap goldfish tanks.


 
you may have indeed just made the point that none of us thought to mention lol :blush:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Salt also works as an anaesthetic and kills fish painlessly and peacefully if you start at a low concentration and increase it.

My personal favourite is to use clove oil for anaesthesia and salt to do the job itself. Cheap, apparently painless, effective.

Koi calm smells to me like expensively labelled clove oil!!

If you slowly decrease the water temperature beforehand, this makes the fish more lethargic as well.



AshMashMash said:


> Clove oil. Nice, simple, painless, stressless.
> 
> about 2ml per 5l of water will _anaethetise_ it, so just over dose that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Why the heck would you put orfe into a tank in the first place, unless you have a few hundred gallons inside!
> 
> I advice loads of people every year that they can't put orfe in there crap goldfish tanks.


 
my boyfriend (ex) put the BLOODY orf into the tank......and its not a crappy goldfish tank its three foot and the orf is tiny.....so get lost making assumptions all the time....i hate CRAPPY gold fish tanks....

and whats it got to do with you what i put in a tank?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my boyfriend (ex) put the BLOODY orf into the tank......and its not a crappy goldfish tank its three foot and the orf is tiny.....so get lost making assumptions all the time....i hate CRAPPY gold fish tanks....
> 
> and whats it got to do with you what i put in a tank?


Lol. When noobs say hi they wonder why I say 'WelcomE to the WAR.' :lol2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Lol. When noobs say hi they wonder why I say 'WelcomE to the WAR.' :lol2:


 i know! it seemed like a really friendly forum when i first joined, and theres some really nice poeple on it, but so many people are TOO assuming, speaking like they know you, and mistreat animals...WTF?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> But yeah I realised the fish would be unconcious just after I posted and am too lazy to edit


yeh yeh yeh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the drugging the fish up on Clove oil and Freeze/hot thing would work nicely.

It's ok saying cut it's head off, but fact is If you have had a fish as a pet, then not many will be able to take a knife to it if you know what I mean. 
I know, cause my hubby will do most things. We have a 4ft tank with 3 very large fantails in. Just asked hubby if one was dying would he a) Hit it with a spade outside. B) cut it's head off or c) clove oil.

Apart from saying not a f**king chance to the first 2. the 3rd he seemed happier about the non suffering part and less mess.
But ours are really lovely Fantails who we've had for 4 years now.
They even changed hubby's former belief that fish were stupid, cause these 3 are far from and they do some great stuff.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my boyfriend (ex) put the BLOODY orf into the tank......and its not a crappy goldfish tank its three foot and the orf is tiny.....so get lost making assumptions all the time....i hate CRAPPY gold fish tanks....
> 
> and whats it got to do with you what i put in a tank?


1 of my golden orf's was 14" after 6 years of growth, being in a badly maintained pond.But extremely bulky too....3ft won't last more than half-3/4 of a year if it grows quickly.
To euthanase fish, luckily it has only had 2 be a small fish, I put it in a strong bag and immediately bashed it against the wall.The head was severed and this all took less than 10 seconds (from capture to running outside) so not a bad way to go about it.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry, but whats an orfe:blush:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

In the time it's taken to debate it the poor fishwould have died anyway:lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> i know! it seemed like a really friendly forum when i first joined, and theres some really nice poeple on it, but so many people are TOO assuming, speaking like they know you, and mistreat animals...WTF?


I'm not gonna get into the things I've seen people argue about, I'd need to create a whole new thread on it to begin with.

Anyways have you killed the poxy thing yet? :war:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> In the time it's taken to debate it the poor fishwould have died anyway:lol2:


:lol2: Yeah. Best way to kill a fish. Start a thread on RFUK and wait.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> sorry, but whats an orfe:blush:


Basically a goldfish...


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Basically a goldfish...


nothing like a goldfish.


they are a surface dwelling coldwater fish. Very slim in shape and can grow to 2 foot. Although smaller is more common.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

When you catch one when carp fishing they go like Joe Shit.

Pound fer pound as good a fight as trout but not as good as grayling.


Anyhow I'm in Manchester tonight if you need and executioner.

I'll even get rid of the body, my Bosc loves fish.: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> nothing like a goldfish.
> 
> 
> they are a surface dwelling coldwater fish. Very slim in shape and can grow to 2 foot. Although smaller is more common.


I know I have some in the pond...Simpler answer though lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Basically a goldfish...


They can be a gold fish but there not a goldfish :lol2: They also don't just come in gold they come in blue and silver commonly known as Ide also : victory:.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> When you catch one when carp fishing they go like Joe Shit.
> 
> Pound fer pound as good a fight as trout but not as good as grayling.
> 
> ...


And none as good as good as the dace! the most underestimated fish in britain.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> And none as good as good as the dace! the most underestimated fish in britain.


Arguably. If a Gudgeon grew to the size of a Barbel it it would be the strongest fighting fish in the UK because of their fin span. Everyone would fish for 'em. Very underestimated little fishy.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats true.. It'd be interesting to see what every fish is like compared pound to pound.


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

I find the best way to kill a fish is to get a glass of water, put loads of ice into it, leave it for a while (so it gets VERY cold) and then put the poorly fish into it. It'll instantly die, without being in a lot of pain and without a mess...


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Brick wall + Strong throwing arm = dead fishy


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Soleilduparadis said:


> I find the best way to kill a fish is to get a glass of water, put loads of ice into it, leave it for a while (so it gets VERY cold) and then put the poorly fish into it. It'll instantly die, without being in a lot of pain and without a mess...


not an instant death in every case. Also incredibly painful for the fish as if they aren't killed they get just get serious frostbite. Causes much more suffering for the fish. All in all, a pretty bad way to kill a fish in most cases



jack_rep said:


> Brick wall + Strong throwing arm = dead fishy


=mess all over your wall


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

When one of mine was passed medicine I chopped its head off with a sharp knife, seemed to die instantly.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> not an instant death in every case. Also incredibly painful for the fish as if they aren't killed they get just get serious frostbite. Causes much more suffering for the fish. All in all, a pretty bad way to kill a fish in most cases


Exactly. Please wont people stop spreading this rumour. It _is_ very painful, as the nerves still work at this temperature. Clearly they do: fish at the bottom of a pond at 3/4C clearly dont die; nerves work sending impulses to the heart etc to live, and some fish can live in water below 0C with a natural de-icer in their blood (like in the artic seas): their nerves work still as well.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Whenever I've done it with smaller fish, I net them out, lay them on the side and hit them quickly and hard on the head with the side of the net. Biggest a poorly red tailed black shark, same principle, just use a brick. Not fun at all, but all over within 5 seconds. Have also dropped trops into ice cold water, gasped once then died. Feel guilty for ages lol.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my boyfriend (ex) put the BLOODY orf into the tank......and its not a crappy goldfish tank its three foot and the orf is tiny.....so get lost making assumptions all the time....i hate CRAPPY gold fish tanks....
> 
> and whats it got to do with you what i put in a tank?


Hmmm it's got to do with me and everyone else on this forum because you posted it on a public forum maybe! If you don't like your keeping ways being questioned don't post on a forum.

So what if your bf bought it, you should of either taken it back or rehomed it. 

Orfe can and will grow very quickly in the right conditions. Orfe will perish very quickly in smaller places which get too warm which then lead to lack of oxygen in the water which is probably why your fish is now dieing.

I have several orfe in my pond it's taken them only 2 years to reach 15" in my 2000gallon pond which has the dog bullocks of a filter system on it.

And finally I'm sorry I assumed you had a crappy goldfish tank, nice to hear someone with a decent size tank for goldfish.


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

mike515 said:


> not an instant death in every case. Also incredibly painful for the fish as if they aren't killed they get just get serious frostbite. Causes much more suffering for the fish. All in all, a pretty bad way to kill a fish in most cases





AshMashMash said:


> Exactly. Please wont people stop spreading this rumour. It _is_ very painful, as the nerves still work at this temperature. Clearly they do: fish at the bottom of a pond at 3/4C clearly dont die; nerves work sending impulses to the heart etc to live, and some fish can live in water below 0C with a natural de-icer in their blood (like in the artic seas): their nerves work still as well.


Well, I must say that I only used this technique twice with very poorly tropical fish and they did indeed die instantly. As you said (AshMashMash), it *shouldn't be recommended for coldwater fish or fish that aren't that poorly*!
At the end of the day it's awful to 'help your fish to die'. You should just always make sure that they don't suffer and that it is a quick death...

: victory:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

okay truth time, ive had this golden orfe in the tank for about two years and he is still (or was) hes dead now, 3 inches long? so there...i think a three foot tank is big enuf for that, and like i said the fish is DEAD! clove oil worked nicely thank you, he was in a 1 foot tank b4 this so its improved 

:notworthy:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> okay truth time, ive had this golden orfe in the tank for about two years and he is still (or was) hes dead now, 3 inches long? so there...i think a three foot tank is big enuf for that, and like i said the fish is DEAD! clove oil worked nicely thank you, he was in a 1 foot tank b4 this so its improved
> 
> :notworthy:: victory::2thumb:


 prepare for a slap on the wrist.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> okay truth time, ive had this golden orfe in the tank for about two years and he is still (or was) hes dead now, 3 inches long? so there...i think a three foot tank is big enuf for that, and like i said the fish is DEAD! clove oil worked nicely thank you, he was in a 1 foot tank b4 this so its improved
> 
> :notworthy:: victory::2thumb:


Orfe shouldn't be in a tank. Dont be silly. 

I cant be arsed to argue, I'll wait for Mike to have a go. He's good at it. 

*waits*

Oh, but I am glad you choose the clove oil method, tis the most humane way. Nicely done.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Soleilduparadis said:


> Well, I must say that I only used this technique twice with very poorly tropical fish and they did indeed die instantly. As you said (AshMashMash), it *shouldn't be recommended for coldwater fish or fish that aren't that poorly*!
> At the end of the day it's awful to 'help your fish to die'. You should just always make sure that they don't suffer and that it is a quick death...
> 
> : victory:


IT RARELY CAUSES INSTANT DEATH. It is a method that has been PROVEN to cause a lot of pain. You ever licked a lampost in the winter? IT's called frostbite and it hurts like hell. Imagine this but all over you body. It may have worked for you but it should not be used. It's inhumane.

the comment you make about making sure they dont suffer. Yeah very good, but actually follow it through. saying that and then using a cruel method of euthanisia is massive hipocrisy (check spelling)



Elisha Metcalf said:


> okay truth time, ive had this golden orfe in the tank for about two years and he is still (or was) hes dead now, 3 inches long? so there...i think a three foot tank is big enuf for that, and like i said the fish is DEAD! clove oil worked nicely thank you, he was in a 1 foot tank b4 this so its improved
> 
> :notworthy:: victory::2thumb:


A two year golden orfe should easily be 12", 18" is not out of the question for one cared for properly. Still think that a 3 foot tank is ok? Personally I don't. Orfe are an outdoor fish, no question about it. Indoor homes provide temps that are too high, increasing metabolism, shortening life and causing the fish to create more waste, therefore further reducing life, increasing stress and stunting growth. the only way that orfe should be kept inside is when they are newly hatched fry that won't survive outside or if a tank is provided of a suitable size and some form of cooling system is used. Gotta ask yourself why was the poor thing still 3 inches long? I can tell you the answer but you aint gonna like it. the fact is you did NOT care for him properly. Oh you could have given him a brilliant diet, a big filter etc but the tank was not big enough or cold enough. That's part of providing correct care. I could keep a dog locked up in a small cage. But if I fed it well, treated him nicely etc it still wouldn't be good husbandry.



herpmad_boi said:


> prepare for a slap on the wrist.


Lol. Esfa's just having a breather then he'll be here.



Ash, do some work yourself for a change you lazy, gay :censor:. (im gonna keep using gay as a derogatory term. It's our word and you can't use it lol)


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I be really dumb then...


I assume a golden orfe and a golden orph are two completely different fish then???


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Ash, do some work yourself for a change you lazy, gay :censor:. (im gonna keep using gay as a derogatory term. It's our word and you can't use it lol)


1. Why would I bother moaning when you're so good at it? :flrt: See, look at the post you wrote, its awesome, and I agree fully, and it took me no effort at all! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
2. You cant use it in a derogatory term if I am not offended, and I am not, so ner :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

You need to find another term


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

mike515 said:


> A two year golden orfe should easily be 12", 18" is not out of the question for one cared for properly. Still think that a 3 foot tank is ok? Personally I don't. Orfe are an outdoor fish, no question about it. Indoor homes provide temps that are too high, increasing metabolism, shortening life and causing the fish to create more waste, therefore further reducing life, increasing stress and stunting growth. the only way that orfe should be kept inside is when they are newly hatched fry that won't survive outside or if a tank is provided of a suitable size and some form of cooling system is used. Gotta ask yourself why was the poor thing still 3 inches long? I can tell you the answer but you aint gonna like it. the fact is you did NOT care for him properly. Oh you could have given him a brilliant diet, a big filter etc but the tank was not big enough or cold enough. That's part of providing correct care. I could keep a dog locked up in a small cage. But if I fed it well, treated him nicely etc it still wouldn't be good husbandry.


Well said.



Sid.lola said:


> Can I be really dumb then...
> 
> 
> I assume a golden orfe and a golden orph are two completely different fish then???


An orph is an orfe with a spelling mistake.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Paul_MTS said:


> Well said.
> 
> 
> 
> An orph is an orfe with a spelling mistake.


 
thank you



and LOL


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> An orph is an orfe with a spelling mistake.


I ask because my mother had one but it was tiny and the sheet from the shop where she said "orph".

As it never grew I assumed it was a different fish. Very sorry for not being an expert. Thank you so much for answering my question so clearly and politely.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

mike515 said:


> A two year golden orfe should easily be 12", 18" is not out of the question for one cared for properly. Still think that a 3 foot tank is ok? Personally I don't. Orfe are an outdoor fish, no question about it. Indoor homes provide temps that are too high, increasing metabolism, shortening life and causing the fish to create more waste, therefore further reducing life, increasing stress and stunting growth. the only way that orfe should be kept inside is when they are newly hatched fry that won't survive outside or if a tank is provided of a suitable size and some form of cooling system is used. Gotta ask yourself why was the poor thing still 3 inches long? I can tell you the answer but you aint gonna like it. the fact is you did NOT care for him properly. Oh you could have given him a brilliant diet, a big filter etc but the tank was not big enough or cold enough. That's part of providing correct care. I could keep a dog locked up in a small cage. But if I fed it well, treated him nicely etc it still wouldn't be good husbandry.


a) am i bovvered?
b)am i bovvered
c)does my face look bovvered
d)no really, am i bovvered.

Okay i didnt care for a golden orfe correctly.....go tell a judge, i felt sorry for him so i put him outta his misery........so hget over it already i am....what fish was it again, oh yeah i forgot, coz im over it.

Go tell the fish police i kept a golden orfe in a tank, i think i get the picture now that they should not have been kept in tanks, tell you what i will give you my ex's number and you can shout at him yourself! He was supposed to go in a pond at some point, but god knows when, then i had him, and all i do is clean the filter out, change the water and feed the fish, i know basic care, but i dont friggin know if its supposed to be in a tank or not! its a fish, and it was in a tank in the pet shop, so go criti ise them, im not saying im blamless, yes i should have spent half my life researching every individual fish i had in the tank shouldnt i? but i didnt and now the fish is dead, im over it.

:bash:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

how nice of you. It's a form of animal cruelty. Just because it's a fish doesn't make it less cruel. But since you don't care oh well. It's people like you that give the whole idea of keeping animals a bad name


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> how nice of you. It's a form of animal cruelty. Just because it's a fish doesn't make it less cruel. But since you don't care oh well. It's people like you that give the whole idea of keeping animals a bad name


Wow, the claws are really out now! 

You do have to give the girl some credit, she may not have kept it correctly (I am in no way an expert on this, I only have a goldfish!) but she did enquire about how to end its life in the best way because it was suffering. And she used the clove oil which seems to be the agreed best way. You've got to give her that.

Incidentally, I stopped fishing at the age of 15 when my dad made me kill a suckerfish I had caught that swallowed the hook. He said it couldn't go back in the water because it would die (having swallowed the hook) so I had to bash it with a rock. The poor thing died for nothing. That pretty much ended my fishing days, and I haven't even eaten fish since.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

okay i would never EVER say "its only a goldfish" i only reacted like that because i am so sick of people having a go on here about every little thing, everyone is still learning, and thanks to you, i have now learnt to research fish before i buy (even if it wasnt me who bought it) and i woul never consider buying a golden orfe, i have learnt the best way to kill a fish, painlessly and stress free, so how can you accuse me of animal cruelty? Other than that one fish, all my animals are kept in the best conditions, my snakes tanksa re all adequately sized and are all kept in the correct conditions, my goldfish tank , minus the golden orfe, is easily big enough for the fish i have in their, and is cleaned and water changed when it should be, my dogs are walked at least twice a day, my cats are let out, and cared for correctly, as are my ferrets, which come out every day, accuse me of mistreating a fish, but i am not cruel to animals, i will nto kill a fly flying around my house, i let it go, the only animal i sentence to death are the crickets i but in my beardies enclosure. I spend most of my day caring for my animals........the very last thing i am is cruel to animals, i made a mistake with this fish, and i am sorry , but i could have just left it, that would have been cruel, but i didnt, i asked how to HUMANELY kill it.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> i am so sick of people having a go on here about every little thing, *everyone is still learning*,


You would think that wouldn't you? You would think, on a forum, people would ask for advice, and do whats recommended, yes? No, you give advice, and people say this:



Elisha Metcalf said:


> a) am i bovvered?
> b)am i bovvered
> c)does my face look bovvered
> d)no really, am i bovvered.



I completely agree with mike. It is indeed the whole "its just a fish" attitude. If a you'd kept a puppy wrongly, and this had lead to its death/euthanasia, you (and others) would think its a lot worse.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

okay, the am i bovvered thing was very immature, but its coz i was watching catherine tate.....sorry.

seriously, sorry.

I was bothered, thats why i wanted to put it out of its misery, and i honestly do not have a "just a fish " attitude, i hate people like that, and the am i bovvered bit was because im do get sick of people having a go, they cant just give you friendly advice, i dont have a "just an anything" attitude, i value all forms of life, i honestly honestly do. 

In the first plaqce he could have said "well your not really supposed to put a golden orfe in a tank, you know, they are pond fish really, instea dof why the hell would you put a golden orfe in a tank anyway,. im sick of people putting golden orfes in crappy goldfish tanks....

thats what annoyed me.

And if i honestly wasnt bothered, i would have left the fish and not asked how to kill it....

ive made some mistakes with animals, i admit , that, but like i said i am learning,

PS, i was supposed to put joke after the am i bovvered but i forgot :blush:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

and just for the record, i took advice and did what was recommended when i put my fish to sleep with clove oil .........mike just started going on about not keeping golden orfes in tanks.....

and ive APOLOGISED for that, and the way i reacted so can we please stop arguing?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, fine. Still seems silly. 

I guess its just a bit annoying. Yes, its all well and good asking for advice, thats what the forums here for. But, you do need to do some research before hand. A 2 second google search would have told you orfe cant live in a tank, and thats the annoying bit: it wasn't even worth that much effort. Surely its obvious you should always research _any_ animal you intend on keeping?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

okay im going to tell you how i aqcuired to golden orfe, my boyfriend had a one foot tank which he crammed with goldfish and sorts, including the golden orfe, then he wanted a larger tank so he got a four foot tank and had these goldfish in it and the golden orfe as well as danios etc etc, then he decides they are boring and says hes making it tropical, so he puts a heater in (with the goldfish and orfe) and buys tropical fish, i complain its evil, coz they are supposed to be cold water, so i get a three foot tank given to me so i put the coldwater fish in there, as far as i know at the time, they were all tank fish, and i only knew it was a golden orfe when he told me t'other day, i thought i was just rescuin the fish...from being in tropical temps, i know i didnt go out and research every fish i had in the tank because they were doing fine, and had enough space in my three foot cold water tank.

now i know, i apologise for immaturity and making a mistake.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright, I cant be bothered to argue, but I am acknowledging I have read your response. Just research any new animal next time, however you get it. I am, however, pleased you choose the clove oil route. Did it all dissolve alright?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah i did it exactly how i got told on here, and at first he looked as if he was asleep, and then after a little while he died...was quite sad really, i know its my fault he probably ended up like that, and i felt so bad i honestly did, but now hes put out of his misery and i myself can advise people against this if i ever come across it (golden orfes in tanks that is)

and i always research animals before i buy them, but two years ago i didnt, and thats why this happened....guilty, be sure to research even fish.

Jesus , i even researched crickets!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool. Glad it went alright. Its a nice way to go: pain and pretty much stress free. Its how I'd like to go (well, not clove oil specifically, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah would be nice wouldnt it....shame its not always like that.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> yeah would be nice wouldnt it....shame its not always like that.


Will be for me: I'll be a vet, with access to any drug I want :lol2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

haha lol, fair enuf, so when u think its your time your going to just inject yourself with an overdose of horse tranquillisers or something?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> haha lol, fair enuf, so when u think its your time your going to just inject yourself with an overdose of horse tranquillisers or something?


Haha, I dont like to think that far into the future. 

Vets have the highest suicide rate amoungst all the proffessions, just cos its so flipping easy to do it, and such a stressful job. In every vets car 24/7 there is enough drugs to top your self many times over, very painlessly and easily. Just grab your self some immobilon:lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

It seems you guys have resolved your issues (I've been reading the exchange of apologies/bashings) so that's cool.

Elisha, don't beat yourself up over it. Some will say you could have researched the fish more thoroughly, cared for it better, etc, but you tried your best with what you knew, and didn't do anything maliciously. Plus you've shown you're extremely sorry, it's not like you don't care. People shouldn't give you a hard time, every pet is a real learning experience because no matter how much research you do, there is ALWAYS the chance that something will happen (it usually does) that you haven't read about or couldn't predict. I've had problems with my pets where, in hindsight, I can see what I should have done differently and have beat myself up over it thinking I should have known better, or known more, asked this/that etc but all you can do is look forward. 

I'd say you did right by the fish in his/her final hours, so you've given him/her that. :no1:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> It seems you guys have resolved your issues (I've been reading the exchange of apologies/bashings) so that's cool.
> 
> Elisha, don't beat yourself up over it. Some will say you could have researched the fish more thoroughly, cared for it better, etc, but you tried your best with what you knew, and didn't do anything maliciously. Plus you've shown you're extremely sorry, it's not like you don't care. People shouldn't give you a hard time, every pet is a real learning experience because no matter how much research you do, there is ALWAYS the chance that something will happen (it usually does) that you haven't read about or couldn't predict. I've had problems with my pets where, in hindsight, I can see what I should have done differently and have beat myself up over it thinking I should have known better, or known more, asked this/that etc but all you can do is look forward.
> 
> I'd say you did right by the fish in his/her final hours, so you've given him/her that. :no1:


awwww, thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me on here!!! although i have gained much knowledge off this forum, people are quick to judge etc, 

but anyway thank you  :notworthy::flrt:: victory::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Elisha, I know people are quick to judge, it's only because they love animals and don't want any harm to come to them, but I think maybe sometimes, the extremely experienced keepers forget that they used to be a bit 'green' themselves. Like I said, you only get the real experience and knowledge from keeping the animals yourself, often times just reading about it won't suffice. And we all have to learn. 

In my opinion, you are a great keeper because you saw your pet was suffering and you immediately asked what to do and how to end its life in the most humane way possible. You were thoughtful and you followed the best advice.

I'm only writing all of this because some others are bringing you down for not having done this or that, but that was the past and you can't change it. You did the right things when it mattered, and I know you'll do a great job with all your other pets :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> You only get the real experience and knowledge from keeping the animals yourself, often times just reading about it won't suffice. And we all have to learn.


Very true and well said. : victory:

When I get a reptile, I'm sure I'll be terrified to post on the relevant forum lest I'm mauled for not doing x,y or z...:bash:


----------



## snakeheadsuk (Jul 8, 2008)

put it in a bucket and add clove oil
like putting down a dog

clove oil is used as an anethetic for fish
a overdose will gently kill it


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, im not sure if this was the best thread to read whilst having breakfast! 

Nice to see some sensible suggestions. It's a shame there were some not so sensible suggestions, and some pure idiotic suggestions. :bash:

But... am i bovvered?


:closed:


----------

